# another boiler job..



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Before and after


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

RJ, take it easy, don't get to excited with you new found discovery of putting pics up. Lol looks good


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plumbdrum said:


> RJ, take it easy, don't get to excited with you new found discovery of putting pics up. Lol looks good


Ain't done yet!! Awwwoooooooooo! Better than watching the pitful playing Wild's game


----------



## Plumberdood1 (Apr 23, 2014)

Nice clean work.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> View attachment 49633
> 
> Before and after


Hey rj, nice boiler job. I was wondering, and correct me if I'm wrong, why you use the threaded black iron pipe. I haven't dealt much with boilers. I know water is bad for black pipe, but it's used in this situation because no air (oxygen) is being introduced into the system so it wouldn't affect it corroding? I just wanted to know why, and not use galv, probably because it's not needed and more expensive? Thanks, and clean work u got


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

moonapprentice said:


> I know water is bad for black pipe, but it's used in this situation because no air (oxygen) is being introduced into the system so it wouldn't affect it corroding?


Actually it goes beyond no oxygen being introduced...

The closed loop water becomes oxygen deficient and corrosion stops....


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Where are the LWCO's?
And how about a little more zoom on the pic?
I have some of RJ's own medicine for you to taste.
JK, clean job.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

newyorkcity said:


> Where are the LWCO's?
> And how about a little more zoom on the pic?
> I have some of RJ's own medicine for you to taste.
> JK, clean job.


Not required here unless its multi dwellings or school... however, I do install one when boiler is above radatiotan.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Not required here unless its multi dwellings or school... however, I do install one when boiler is above radatiotan.



Are you under NFPA? They may say differently


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

I need to install a LWCO on every single boiler I do.


----------



## Christopherd74 (Apr 21, 2015)

Nice clean work. I do install one when boiler is above radatiotan.


----------



## Gruvplumbing (Dec 26, 2013)

That looks like hell... Jk. Looks good. But I really want to see some of your steam boiler installs.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Gruvplumbing said:


> That looks like hell... Jk. Looks good. But I really want to see some of your steam boiler installs.


I wish I have those pictures of the dropped header job.. lost them when I switched over phone.


----------

